# Anyone know about this design code?



## Pablosan (Jan 9, 2007)

B-Bam! || T-Shirt Maker

Anyone know if there is flash software like this or is it custom coded?

Probably custom huh?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Looks like something custom. I haven't seen that one before.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

I haven't seen it before either.

Very nice UI, though.


----------



## HeathenPeddler (Nov 30, 2006)

That is classy, I like it


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

It does seem more user friendly and to the point than others I've seen.

Maybe you could write the folks at B-Bam to see who they hired to make it. They seem like nice folk from their website


----------



## pauseisabove (Dec 19, 2006)

That is nice


----------

